# Goldsmith Thriller Scores Reconstructed in Prague



## robgb (May 10, 2021)

Love this. Cues from Jerry Goldsmith's TV work:


----------



## Consona (May 10, 2021)

Wow, great stuff! Would buy the score sheets in a second.


----------



## robgb (May 10, 2021)

And more:


----------



## robgb (May 10, 2021)

Amazing what he could do with just a handful of players. A lesson for everyone.


----------



## Hans-Peter (May 11, 2021)

Thank you so much for pointing my attention to this! I'd also be extremely excited to get my hands on these score sheets. Goldsmith at his absolute best!


----------



## ed buller (May 11, 2021)

Wonderful...such a far cry from Today's TV music

e


----------

